# Air Conditioning A/C compatibility with HB Truck



## badmaxx (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a 1990 4 cylinder Hardbody without A/C! Question is, do all of these 87-95'ish, Pathfinders I see at these self-serve salvage yards in California, have A/C units that would fit my truck? Now, most of these Pathys are 6 cylinders, so I assume the mounting bracket(s) & hoses will need to be different for my truck. That said, are the main A/C components from the Pathfinder that I'm seeing, compatible with the right brackets and hoses for a 4 cylinder HB? 

Thanks!

Also, I'm going to the salvage yard today and tomorrow... if anyone knows, please advise on what exactly I will need to pull from a Pathy to make this work - thanks again.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

remember there are 2 systems, R12 & R134A, the R134A would be cheaper...
You might try a retro fit company (classic car guys use them)


----------



## badmaxx (Aug 26, 2010)

Any idea which system is compatible, and what are the differences and where do I look to find these model numbers? Are they both compatible for my truck?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

a 90 would have the r12 system, I would look for a system from a 92 up (r134a) Might stop by a dealer and have them print out a pic of the system, plus the evap and the compressor mtg brkt etc... Might also try a retro shop to see what they would charge to install a kit. I just think if you try to piece it together it might be more of a challenge than you may want. But check both sides and go from there...


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

I wouldn't worry so much about R-12 v R-134a since you'll need to replace all the seals and accumulator/dryer anyway. You'll need to disassemble the dash to get the evaporator. Make sure you get all the switches (incl dash)

Check your harmonic balance and make sure you have the groove for the belt to the compressor.

My 86.5 D21 came without factory air. I added it a few years later as a kit. You may still find some around. With JY finds, you never know what condition they're in since the JY's discharge the systems.


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

not to hijack but where would I start with an exsisting system that doesn't work? the 85 720 has a/c and I'd like to make it work. Would I be looking to do the same as badmaxx?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

minitrkingking said:


> not to hijack but where would I start with an exsisting system that doesn't work? the 85 720 has a/c and I'd like to make it work. Would I be looking to do the same as badmaxx?


If all of the parts of the system are there, you simply need to find out what's wrong with it and fix it. First thing to do is put gauges on it and see if there's any freon in the system. If there isn't, then you'll need to check the system for leaks. If there is sufficient freon in the system, then you'll need to start doing electrical checks of the system.


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

ok, I quickly looked yesterday; I see a couple a/c related vacuums not connected, when I connected them the motor jolted hard upon start up but kept idle as normal. No sounds other than linkage under the dash when I turn it on, no compressor engagement. The heater core leaks coolant under the dash (previous owner unhooked it and told me). Will I have to address the heater issue before checking the a/c? Will I have to convert it to a newer freon? thanks so much as I live in FLA and NEED the a/c much more than heat


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The only issue with the heater core bypassed is that you will not be able to control the temperature. If the A/C is on, it will be full cold. When you adjust the temp, part of the airflow gets diverted though the heater core. Since the heater core will not be hot, it will not warm the portion of air that is diverted through it.

If the freon is too low or non-existant in the system, the compressor will not turn on unless one jumps the pressure switch. I would recommend checking the system for freon, first.

As far as converting, you don't have to, but if the system is empty, it might be a good time to consider it. You'll need a new receiver/drier and would be best to drain the oil out of the compressor and refill with the exact amount of Esther oil, which comes in a conversion kit, but many don't go that far and most seem to do ok. Any componants or lines that are opened or disconnected will need to have their seals replaced, which should also come in the kit. The alternative would be to use one of the R-12 equivalents on the market.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

badmaxx said:


> Any idea which system is compatible, and what are the differences and where do I look to find these model numbers? Are they both compatible for my truck?


The V6 Pathfinder system I wouldn't use and you may have a hard time finding an aftermarket kit for your vehicle. You could pull the system out of a similar year Hardbody 4 cyl. You might also be able to get a new A/C kit through Nissan. The oldest kit listing I have in my literature is for a 94 Hardbody 4 cyl., which would be an R-134A system and MAY work on your vehicle. I say MAY because I'm not sure if it'll be a direct install or if you'll need to do some modifications. The part # is B7000-75P00 and www.1stAAANissanParts.com shows it at $788.40, which is about the same price they were selling back in the 90's as I remember.You could contact them or another Nissan dealer and see if the 90 Hardbody AC install kit is available. If not, I think your best bet would be the 94 kit.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

The kits have been unavailable for years from Nissan. Mine didnt come with a/c either, I added the kit, it was about $500 (in 87). The reason I suggested a r134a system is the price.. The r12 is high..if you can find it.


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey Speedo, to clarify, you are correct that R-134a is way cheaper than R-12. I meant that he can use parts from an R-12 system, change out the o rings and still charge with R-134a.


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

Check out ACKITS.com. I got stuff for my 88 Cherokee from them. They seem to stock the kit but you should verify it's the correct one.

Automotive Air Conditioning Parts & Equipment - WWW.ACKITS.COM: AMA16588-6047 - Complete After-Market AC System (AMA16588-6047)


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Thats the company! I couldnt remember the name.. good find!
A friend had a kit installed in his 67 Mustang, he was happy with it


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I looked at that site earlier but they didn't have anything for the 2.4L Hardbody. THat's the problem with most of the aftermarket AC companies is that they cater more to the US domestics than the imports. The Hardbodies started using R-134a systems in 94, so it's possible that is may have superceded the R-12 system used in the earlier 2.4L Hardbody. The dash is the biggest differance between the 90 & 94 models but otherwise the two are pretty similar. Both Courtesy Nissan (who's price was a bit higher) and 1stAAANissanParts.com show the 94 kit as available. If it were me and I really wanted AC, I would go with the 94 kit. What didn't work, if anything, can probably be made to work. I think it would be the easiest route. The question is do you really want to spend $800 to add AC to a 90 Hardbody?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

they had a compressor for my truck (87 hb) just debating on changing it over to r13a or not...


----------



## badmaxx (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the info, especially Speedo. I had no luck at the self-serve salvage yards, mostly V6 pathfinders w/ AC. I'm gonna try again today at another yard, so we'll see. You might be very correct, Speedo, that trying to piece something this together could be a nightmare. 

If I can grab one off of a 90' 4 cylinder truck like mine, at least it would bolt right on. So, if it indeed bolts on, without issue, where would my main issues lie, for example, rebuilding the compressor? I know it could be a number of things, and maybe, nothing will work properly. Yeah, a crap shoot, but I'm having such a hard time justifying 800 big ones on my pickup for A/C. 

I'm also looking for gray bucket seats, door panels w/ full power window & lock. 

Thanks again, and will let you guys know if I find anything!


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

SPEEDO said:


> Thats the company! I couldnt remember the name.. good find!
> A friend had a kit installed in his 67 Mustang, he was happy with it


They have a pretty good AC forum too.


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

smj999smj said:


> I looked at that site earlier but they didn't have anything for the 2.4L Hardbody.


I noted that a while ago. The link above is for the '94 Pathy with the 2.4L engine. As risky as it is, I made an assumption it would fit the D21 as well.

The guys are pretty knowledgeable so a phone call is worth the time to verify if you choose to go that way.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

back in 87 I spent $500 for a a/c kit, it was money well spent! (I am in PHX) 
I have not had to touch that system.. until this year, my compressor is making noise, looks like a bad seal


----------

